# Stuck at Welcome. Powering Up...



## retrieverfalcon (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a SD-DVR40 that died a few weeks ago. After failing to get the hard drive recovered to a new one with dd_rescue, I set it aside. I just tried yesterday making a backup of a functioning HDVR2 with WinMFS and restoring that backup onto a new (known to be functioning) hard drive and installed that backup into the SD-DVR40. I expected to have to do a clear and delete everything since they are different models but I can't get that far. After 20 minutes, the unit is still sitting at Welcome. Powering Up...

Verified that the IDE cable is seated, the front white cable is seated and the jumper is set to Master (it is a Maxtor drive so the jumper is over the far left pin pair). 

Anyone have any more ideas?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

retrieverfalcon said:


> I have a SD-DVR40 that died a few weeks ago. After failing to get the hard drive recovered to a new one with dd_rescue, I set it aside. I just tried yesterday making a backup of a functioning HDVR2 with WinMFS and restoring that backup onto a new (known to be functioning) hard drive and installed that backup into the SD-DVR40. I expected to have to do a clear and delete everything since they are different models but I can't get that far. After 20 minutes, the unit is still sitting at Welcome. Powering Up...
> 
> Verified that the IDE cable is seated, the front white cable is seated and the jumper is set to Master (it is a Maxtor drive so the jumper is over the far left pin pair).
> 
> Anyone have any more ideas?


 By new do you mean factory fresh or new to this machine? I would go to www.hddguru.com and download freeware program HDDscan. Run verify on the entire disk and check that all results are under 15 milliseconds. Because it is testing every sector the biggest seek should be track to track. If too many are above 15 milliseconds replace the drive. If it was new send it back to dealer for a refund or replacement.


----------



## retrieverfalcon (Jun 9, 2004)

The drive is not brand new. However, it has been working fine in a PC as recently as yesterday when I cleared its last content off before loading the WinMFS restore to it. I ran HDDScan and overall the drive looks in very good shape. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, I think I understand what is happening. I am not sure the distribution and version of MFSTools you are using I suspect it is the older buggy one.

My thoughts on what your problem may be
-1 ver 5.3 will not be able to use any of the drive beyond the LBA48 limit (137G) resulting in data corruption.

-2 there is a bug in MFSTools creating large swap partitions if you used a value larger then -s 127 you have no swap.

-3 there is a bug in MFSTools in creating the spare boot partition which is switched when the TiVo updates versions.

Items 2 and 3 are fixed in the MFSLive CD version of MFSTools.



Now this is what I would do
First download the free MFSLive and use that CD

Use the mfslive backup/restore without expanding the drive and create a 250M swap partition to support the 500G drive. See the mfslive's "Interactive Command Generator" for help in generating the command select a 40G for the both source and destination hd. the command generated will be something like this
backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 64 -zi - /dev/hdc use -s 250 instead of -s 64

Connect the unexpanded 500G drive (currently looking like a 40G) to the TiVo force the connection to download the 8.3 software. reboot the TiVo and let it install the new software.

When the TiVo is back up and you verified it is working put the 500G drive back into the PC and run mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hd? from the MFSLive cd this will create the additional partitions needed to fill the 500G The drive should be ready for use in the TiVo now.


To look at the log files boot the MFSLive CD
mkdir /mnt/var
mount /dev/hd?9 /mnt/var
cd /mnt/var/log
ls -lsrt Directory of all the files sorted by date in reverse order (newest last)
cat filename.txt displays the contents of filename.txt
replace the ? with the letter where your drive is attached
'a' Primary Master
'b' Primary Slave
'c' Secondary Master
'd' Secondary Slave

This is Home User on another thread. Try it to see if it helps


----------

